# Playing with Oxide Colours



## Lynnz (Aug 22, 2012)

Had not used any oxides in a long time and thought I would get them out after a colour challenge using Green and Brown, this is scented with Coconut lime a very nice fragrance I use in soap lotion and candles Mmmmmm


----------



## judymoody (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorgeous, as always!  I like the look of these tall bars you're doing.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 23, 2012)

My lastest craze is round soaps oh how I am having fun making these!!!! Bought a reel of polytubing like 275 meters of the stuff so should get a few soaps out of that lot :0)


----------



## SueSoap (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the colors!


----------



## Pamela (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## llineb (Aug 23, 2012)

OOOOh la la....I love it!!!!!!

Lara


----------



## flowersoap (Aug 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Gorgeous   ~Sacha


----------



## heyjude (Aug 24, 2012)

So, so lovely!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 25, 2012)

i LOVE those colors together! i also like your new, tall soap shape!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2012)

How did I miss this? Gorgeous! I love the color combo, textured top and the swirls.


----------



## semplice (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks lovely Lynn!


----------



## ToniD (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh, wow, just beautiful!  The shape swirls and texture combines into a really special bar.


----------



## Bubbles00 (Aug 27, 2012)

***COMPLETE SOAP ENVY*** How do you make them so beautiful!!!!!???!!!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 29, 2012)

Lyn you never fail to impress!  That is a drop dead gorgeous soap, as always.....


----------



## aroma (Nov 28, 2012)

This is the prettiest soap I have ever seen!!! Is that a coat hanger swirl? :clap:  :clap:


----------



## FOhoarder (Dec 1, 2012)

Just beautiful! I'm loving the tall bars too. They fit nicer in the hand.


----------



## green soap (Dec 2, 2012)

Beautiful colors and overall look.  I love the stamp too.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your lovely comments..................Aroma yes this is the good ole coathanger swirl such a fun technique I never tire of cutting into them


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

Very Beautiful!!


----------

